# Just Ordered: Floyd Upgrades RED High Tension/Noiseless Springs



## nojyeloot (Mar 15, 2012)

Saw that FU.com recently added new noiseless/high tension spring combos. My guitars are pretty loud, reverberation-wise. It'll also be nice to not have to screw the claw screws in so far, but also *I LOVE THE COLOR*. $15 for a set.







I've tried to create my own short springs, and they don't perform as well. Also tried to "dampen" my current springs with various methods (rubber tube, foam, etc) but feel, response and most especially the warble was *always* sacrificed.


I read the site's reviews, but has anyone else tried these yet? Thoughts?

I'm hoping I can get away with only 2 on both of my Jackson JDR-94s (Drop C with EB Skinny Top/Heavy Bottoms), and keep some really nice warble/action.


----------



## Kwirk (Mar 15, 2012)

I just use a bit of tissue paper to dampen the springs. Haven't really had any issues with that. That said, I may pick a few of these up to try 'em.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 15, 2012)

^
How's that work out when you're tracking with it?


----------



## Kwirk (Mar 15, 2012)

Never had any issues with it. I'm pretty sure I stole the idea from Steve Vai, so that should be an indication of how well it works if he's using it.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 15, 2012)

Good call. I'll try that while I'm waiting. 

I mainly ordered these for the high tension. Noiseless was a bonus (like the color).


----------



## Razzy (Mar 15, 2012)

I used to just slip small pieces of foam inside each spring and never had any issues, including with fluttering. I can't live if my trem won't flutter, lol.


----------



## Kwirk (Mar 15, 2012)

Kwirk said:


> Never had any issues with it. I'm pretty sure I stole the idea from Steve Vai, so that should be an indication of how well it works if he's using it.


Here we are:

Vai.com - EVO Hardware 04


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 15, 2012)

Razzy said:


> I used to just slip small pieces of foam inside each spring and never had any issues, including with fluttering. I can't live if my trem won't flutter, lol.



I'm not doubting it worked for you, but I did the same thing, and it was a noticeable enough difference for me to favor going foam-less. I tried it, over (before I kept the cover off), under, and inside the springs, on 3 guitars . I'm SUPER picky 



Kwirk said:


> Here we are:
> 
> Vai.com - EVO Hardware 04



Ah cool. Problem with that (for me) is that I keep my trem cover off for quick adjustments.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 15, 2012)

Kwirk said:


> Here we are:
> 
> Vai.com - EVO Hardware 04



That whole slideshow is amazing.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 15, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


> I'm not doubting it worked for you, but I did the same thing, and it was a noticeable enough difference for me to favor going foam-less. I tried it, over (before I kept the cover off), under, and inside the springs, on 3 guitars . I'm SUPER picky



Yeah dude, totally. Don't get me wrong, I've been eyeballing these springs too. Let me know how you like them. I was looking for heavier springs since I use such heavy strings on my 6's and was tempted to get these, but since you've ordered them already, I'll just let you be the guinea pig.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 15, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Yeah dude, totally. Don't get me wrong, I've been eyeballing these springs too. Let me know how you like them. I was looking for heavier springs since I use such heavy strings on my 6's and was tempted to get these, but since you've ordered them already, I'll just let you be the guinea pig.



Haha, right on man. You can expect a full report in about a week and a half (3 days shipping + I'm moving all weekend). Really pumped about them. Hope the action is good.


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Mar 15, 2012)

Have some of the black ones in my custom...I have noticed very little difference. I have, however, found that certain spots on my fretboard resonates more with these springs than with the standard ones...and that these sometimes need a bit of "warming up" before they feel good. These red ones, are more massive though...I use three of the black springs in mine.

EDIT: "very little difference" might seem in defiance with the statements that follow


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 15, 2012)

IkarusOnFire said:


> Have some of the black ones in my custom...I have noticed very little difference. I have, however, found that certain spots on my fretboard resonates more with these springs than with the standard ones...and that these sometimes need a bit of "warming up" before they feel good. These red ones, are more massive though...I use three of the black springs in mine.
> 
> EDIT: "very little difference" might seem in defiance with the statements that follow





OK, so you got the "regular tension noiseless springs" then?





Good info, thanks. So, by "warm up" do you mean they need some generous trem wankage to break them in?


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Mar 16, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


> OK, so you got the "regular tension noiseless springs" then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the regular ones yes  I felt mine needed some trem tending to get the stiffness out of them. I am liking them well enough to buy some for my upcomming 7 string custom, but I think I'll go for the high tension ones! (btw, mind your fingers when you work with these - they'll clip off your skin if you have your fingertips pressed against it when streched and then release it )


----------



## Necris (Mar 16, 2012)

I've been wondering about getting a set of these for one of my Kahler Spyder equipped guitars, the sustain block on it only provides the ability to hold 4 springs as opposed to a Floyd Roses 5 which makes tuning to E with .012-.054 gauge strings while keeping the trem level literally impossible.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 16, 2012)

Necris said:


> I've been wondering about getting a set of these for one of my Kahler Spyder equipped guitars, the sustain block on it only provides the ability to hold 4 springs as opposed to a Floyd Roses 5 which makes tuning to E with .012-.054 gauge strings while keeping the trem level literally impossible.



My main unmentioned reason for trying these high tension springs is for my Ibanez s7421FM. I originally went from using 5 springs to 3 "self modified" high tension springs. I wanted to go to 3 springs so that I could have better action. Problem was that I had to screw the claw all the way into my guitar to get the action adjusted semi-close. To remedy that I basically cut off ~6 rings of each of the 3 springs and re-bent them myself. Problem is that these modded springs don't always return back to zero like they did before I modded them. So, I'm going to give these *red *ones a try.


----------



## ronjhoser (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the in-depth user review on these...


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Mar 16, 2012)

This is something I may look into eventually, but I've always just used the foam from the packaging of the Seymour Duncan's I purchase and cut a piece to lay under the trem springs and one behind the nut. Works fine for me.


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 17, 2012)

I have used the black ones. They dampen but more like 80% of the noise and not 100%. I have had better results with surgical tubing.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 19, 2012)

They came in the mail today. 

As you can see, they are several rings shorter than standard springs (as to be expected), but are the same coil size. AND they're *red* 






I felt a pretty descent difference when trying to gently test the bend-ability of the red springs vs the standard springs. They're tighter and a bit stiffer. That should really help on top of the fact that they're shorter.






Since I'm moving, all my guitars (and gear) are at my buddy's house until this weekend , so I'll have to get back with you guys next week after I install them.

PS - Also, if you guy's haven't yet, I HIGHLY recommend taking an extra flat head screwdriver and make a trem spring remover out of it. It'll save you so many scratches.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 28, 2012)

I installed them:

On my S7420FM






On my Blue JDR94 Concept





On my Red JDR94 Concept (so cool). 





All together now





Synopsis:

They make my action just a bit stiffer, obviously, but not too bad. Can still warble just like before (thankfully), and they're deathly quiet. Really love that part. 

I experimented with using only 2 springs on my two Jacksons (EB Skinny Top/Heavy Bottom tuned to Drop C), but I simply didn't have headroom to screw the claw further into the body and keep my trem setup the way I liked... so, I used 3 on each. Yes, they each have a big brass block too .

The only bummer is with my S7420FM. With normal springs, the trem stays perfectly at zero. But, with my old modded springs and these red springs, it seems to return just before zero on dive bombs. Not quite sure why, doesn't look like it's getting snagged on anything . I'll have to delve into it later. 

Overall, they're worth it for me .


----------

